# Easy Mod+Tank for Big Clouds without a Dripper



## shaunnadan (4/12/14)

Hey Everybody

so a friend of mine is looking to start vaping and is hunting for a decent mod.

he smokes hubbly every day so now he is looking for something that can be a bit more portable. he has played around with the twisp and has found it to be very weak.

he wants a decent mod that can create similar clouds to the hubbly but doesn't want to jump straight into rebuildables yet.

ive suggested he gets the istick cause thats a good battery and he can move onto drippers without much hassle. Where im stuck is the tank.

is there a tank that uses an off the shelf coil that performs like a dripper? all i can think of is maybe getting a 1.5ohm coil for the nautilus mini ?

anyone knows if the kanger aerotank mini with the 0.8ohm coils will work in the istick and if maybe thats a better choice ?


----------



## rogue zombie (4/12/14)

No the iStick caps out at 1,0 ohm

For cloud chasing I would say the Aspire Atlantis subohm tank and battery that pairs with it - from eCiggies, vapourMountain or VapeClub.

But while I'm no cloud chaser, I am more than happy with vapour production I get from iStick and Mini Nautilis.

Note that the first option is juice heavy, but apparently knocks most drippers in performance, say I fellow forum members.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (4/12/14)

ive given him my istick with the mini protank 3 to use yesterday and he was very impressed with it, i had the 1.5ohm coil and ive drilled the air holes a bit bigger for the mpt3.

he was thinking about the vision spinner 2 and after playing around with the istick hes changed his mind on the spinner.


----------



## rogue zombie (4/12/14)

shaunnadan said:


> ive given him my istick with the mini protank 3 to use yesterday and he was very impressed with it, i had the 1.5ohm coil and ive drilled the air holes a bit bigger for the mpt3.
> 
> he was thinking about the vision spinner 2 and after playing around with the istick hes changed his mind on the spinner.



Ye the IStick will serve him better in the long run.


----------



## Dubz (4/12/14)

iStick + mAN /Kanger Aerotank or Atlantis + Sub ohm battery


----------



## Riddle (4/12/14)

Atlantis is a very good subohm tank...


----------



## WHeunis (4/12/14)

You didn't specify a budget, but unlike usual i will not throw the heavy suggestions on this one.

For a mod, I would recommend a Hana clone (sometimes referred to as a Cana). If he is more into a tube mod, I can highly recommend the Evic Supreme.
The Evic Supreme will go super nice in hybrid mode with the tank on my suggest list...

For tank: Eleaf LEMO. Very much Kayfun-like, with more airflow and a pretty damn decent tank for a pretty damn decent price.
If your friend isn't into rebuildables, he could always look in the direction of commercial coil tanks, like the Aerotank or Nautilus, etc.
The new Aspire Atlantis is pretty new, and caters for a market that wants to subohm without rebuilding.

All said, an Evic Supreme and LEMO will cost a hair short of R2k.
All original equipment, no clones. They are made to fit each other, and won't break the bank too much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (4/12/14)

hes seen the MVP at one of the VK agents and doesn't like the "box" mods. also gave him my vamo v5 that i had spare to try and the "tube" was a bit bulky and unsightly so that and the mech mod is out of the question.

his budget is about r1000


----------



## free3dom (4/12/14)

shaunnadan said:


> hes seen the MVP at one of the VK agents and doesn't like the "box" mods. also gave him my vamo v5 that i had spare to try and the "tube" was a bit bulky and unsightly so that and the mech mod is out of the question.
> 
> his budget is about r1000



iStick + mAN as a starter should be perfect IMHO. Later just add a Lemo RTA and the clouds will be flying (even if it's only at 1 Ohm) 

And that should come in around R1000 - with another +- R500 later for the Lemo


----------



## VandaL (4/12/14)

The setup is simple, aspire Atlantis and a cf sub ohm battery. Vapeclub has combo deals on them. It's a super simple setup that will give u rda lvl clouds with good flavour for under 1k

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (4/12/14)

is the CF basically a mech mod style battery with the differences that you can charge it with a ego style charger?


----------



## 360twin (4/12/14)

If you're talking about the CF MOD, it's a mechanical Mod with some built-in protection. You can charge it on a standard Ego charger, or you can replace the 18650 battery. There are a number of other Aspire 'CF' batteries, but this is the one that is designed to be used with the Atlantis.


----------



## Achmat89 (4/12/14)

Im selling my ZNA50 mod with nautilus, let me know @shaunnadan 


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cloupor-zna-50-nautilus-mega.7260/


----------



## Daniel (4/12/14)

WHeunis said:


> Y
> The Evic Supreme will go super nice in hybrid mode with the tank on my suggest list...
> 
> For tank: Eleaf LEMO. Very much Kayfun-like, with more airflow and a pretty damn decent tank for a pretty damn decent price.
> ...



Now if only a friendly vendor would stock the black LEMO I would buy one in a heartbeat and take my Evic off the market  *shameless punt*


----------



## WHeunis (4/12/14)

Daniel said:


> Now if only a friendly vendor would stock the black LEMO I would buy one in a heartbeat and take my Evic off the market  *shameless punt*



Hehe.
Thats the primary reason I went with Silver for my Evic-S.
ALL atties are available in silver/plain. Not all are available in black...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

